

Has Iran lifted it's Internet censorship or is it just MITM all connections? - hughesey
http://www.blockediniran.com/?siteurl=twitter.com

======
hughesey
Reports on the ground also support the evidence that twitter, facebook, etc
are all currently accessible in Iran!

